
Ask HN: Does Google restrict your ability to conduct valuable research? - jnussbaum
When conducting research on your desired topic, does Google search&#x27;s flaws inhibit your ability to conduct the research efficiently? What are those specific flaws?
======
RickS
Their softening of rules around "verbatim" searches is frustrating. I'll
search for 3 words, all mandatory, and will get results that are missing one
and have to click "must include X" or preemptively include quotes.

Verbatim quotes aren't compatible with other search filters, which
particularly impacts my ability to search for JS things, since that info goes
stale so quickly.

so I can't simultaneously search for "all these words in this order" and also
newer than 2017

~~~
keiferski
This drives me insane. If I search for "Einstein quotes on philosophy" and it
by default excludes "Einstein", the entire search is useless.

------
giantg2
I haven't found any. It's usually the search phrase specificity that gives me
incorrect results. As a basic example, if I search 'lions mane', I'll get
pictures of male lions with manes. If I added 'mushroom' to the end, then I
will get the mushroom I'm looking for.

I think Google has an academic search type if you want true research results.

~~~
anoncake
Yes, Google Scholar. But that only finds things that look like academic
papers.

